# Great pictures using just a reflector



## MikeBrehaut (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi everyone.

I've made a short video tutorial on how to use a reflector.  Natural light is one of the best kinds to use and with a simple reflector you can really lift your pics.






Cheers
Mike


----------



## Rosy (Feb 24, 2014)

Another great tutorial Mike, thanks AGAIN!!


----------



## MikeBrehaut (Feb 25, 2014)

Cheers Rosy


----------



## mmaria (Feb 25, 2014)

I was ready to like it even without looking at it... 
I'm at work so I watched this without the tone... you may be saying something completely wrong though


----------



## MikeBrehaut (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks Maria, many people wish they could turn the sound off with me


----------



## fokker (Feb 25, 2014)

Great vid, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 25, 2014)

Ask your models to look a little bit more pleased to stand there next to you!


otherwise good job as normal.  I like the comparison between the white and gold reflectors, but where's the comparison without a reflector at all?


----------



## EOV (Feb 25, 2014)

Mike, another great video. I agree with Braineack on this one. This is the second of your videos that I have watched of yours with the same model looking very unenthusiastic. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## MikeBrehaut (Feb 25, 2014)

Cheers, yes I should have shown the before.  Re the model, It may have been the 5th or 6th take so maybe she was bored waiting for me to get it right!  I'll address this with a big stick next time


----------



## Braineack (Feb 25, 2014)

Need a fluffer.


----------



## MikeBrehaut (Feb 25, 2014)

Cheers, I fluff my lines enough for both of us


----------

